# 94 cadillac seats in g-body?



## powerballs (Dec 23, 2004)

will seats from a 94 seville sls fit in a gbody? Was just wondering because im about to junk an old daily of mine but the seats are in great shape and would hate to waste them...So wondering if they can fit into a g body? AND do the front match up? i know it will most likely take work for the rear seats to fit......

thanks


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

shit let me know also ...i will put some in tha cutty


----------



## charlieguero (Nov 11, 2009)

if u have the time and money yeah but there different


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

the sls mount to the bottom of the car as opposed to the g body which bolt up through the inside of the car,basically the sls seats have the thread/stud which mount through the floor and bolts up underneath the car,the g bodies have the thread/stud on the floor itself and just bolts up through the inside .... u can always fab some new seat rails and get creative wit them,one problem though, u cant flip them down to access the abckseat because they came of a 4 door car so they dont recline forward....


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

well i wont be puttin tha in my car then ..i need a flip down seat


----------



## powerballs (Dec 23, 2004)

ok thanks...And what about 96 to 2006 monte carlos? straight bolt or work with them? I know 81 to 92 two door cars will fit


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I dont know but I took seats out of a 94 eldog and just drilled the rivits out on the factory claw type bracket, and then there was a hole already there, so I ran the g body stud through the hole in the track and grinded down the nut and the stud to give clearance for the seat to move back and forth.


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

pics?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1-sik-8_@May 9 2010, 12:33 AM~17431433
> *pics?
> *


I'll post some up later


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 12 2010, 10:33 AM~17465532
> *I'll post some up later
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 12 2010, 02:40 PM~17466163
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:|


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 12 2010, 08:38 PM~17471958
> *:|
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

well here are some pics of a 94 eldog seats going into a 86 cutty



When I got them

































Here they are just layed in the cutty to see what they look like


























pics of the front mounting claws being removed. You have to drill out the rivits so that you can run a bolt through



































pics of the og seat fitment and the work involved in adding the bolts in the new locations


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

the floor brace had to be cut and then lowered for the seat to track back and forth.
it was welded back in but didnt take pics



































more pics of the seats finally being bolted up in the front.....power and everything :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Now for the back mods :naughty: the seats were narrower than I thought  











































the bottom seat had to be modified also. 



















































Here is the pic of the rear seat before getting covered, its a rough shape the fill ins


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

the bottom rear seat after being recovered. The back seat is done and in my attic, I didnt take pics, but If I remember tonight I'll climb up there to get it.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

very nice work kakalak :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 19 2010, 04:11 PM~17541483
> *very nice work kakalak :biggrin:
> *


thanks , Im no means a master fabicator but Im learning :happysad:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

